# male rabbits fighting



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

hello im new to the forum.......i recently had my two male rabbits castrated as they had started fighting i was wondering if there is any risk that now they are neutered will they still fight when i put them back together.the vets say no but i could use some advice from someone whos had the same problem...thanks.steph


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum...

Can I ask how long ago they had their furry teabags removed?

TBH there is a possibility that they won't get along.
When you do start to intro them back to each other, make sure it is on neutral territory (somewhere neither have been).
A lot of people swear by taking them for a car ride together as this encourages them to snuggle.
Chasing and fur pulling is to be expected, but be sure to break up any scuffs before they actually fight.
If you have a peek further down the threads there are a few good bonding threads that might give you some useful tips :thumbup:


----------



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

hello thanks for the reply they were removed on 27th of september and they have been on bed rest ever since they are aloud back out tomorow...they have seen each other everyday since the op as they are house rabbits and while the more domminant energetic one is in the cage the other one is in the cupboard with the door off next to him....will this make any difference?steph


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

stephie23 said:


> hello thanks for the reply they were removed on 27th of september and they have been on bed rest ever since they are aloud back out tomorow...they have seen each other everyday since the op as they are house rabbits and while the more domminant energetic one is in the cage the other one is in the cupboard with the door off next to him....will this make any difference?steph


It might make a difference, some people keep them side by side until they intro them, but personally I prefer just to throw myself into the bond :thumbup:

As they were only neutered 10 days ago you have a while before I would recommend starting the bond until all the hormones have settled down, this takes 6-8 weeks.
If you try before they will probably fight and once a big fight breaks out it will be a lot harder if not impossible to bond them


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum...
> 
> Can I ask how long ago they had their *furry teabags* removed?


that actually made me 'lol' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

excellent advice from B3rnie Stephie, hope the bonding oes well


----------



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

ive got to say that furry tea bags did make me chuckle to myself!!im glad i checked on here as the vets told me 10 days and theyl be fine to be reunited..thanks for the advice.steph :thumbup:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I am yet to meet a vet that knows anything about bonding rabbits! I have 3 bucks and a doe bonded, its not easy and you have to do it in a small neutral area and supervise for at least 48hours then if they are settled you can slowly increase their space. All toys, run, hutch, rooms where ever they go must be thoroughly cleaned to try and nautralise it as buns are very territorial. They will have to sort out a pecking order but you muct not let them fight, you need to watch them and intervene as soon as they show signs its going to break into a fight, i use a light water spray other people use a brush to intervene.

A ride in a carrier in the car is a great trick that i use alot!


----------



## stephie23 (Oct 7, 2010)

crofty, when you say a pecking order would that be one mounting the other?im a little slow on animal terminology.lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

stephie23 said:


> crofty, when you say a pecking order would that be one mounting the other?im a little slow on animal terminology.lol


It means them deciding who is the boss, so yes mounting is a sign of dominence, fur pulling and nipping is also another sign, but they must not have a full on fight.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum...
> 
> *Can I ask how long ago they had their furry teabags removed?*
> 
> ...


I actually almost cried with laughter at that :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## Janet Mickleburgh (Jan 21, 2018)

stephie23 said:


> hello im new to the forum.......i recently had my two male rabbits castrated as they had started fighting i was wondering if there is any risk that now they are neutered will they still fight when i put them back together.the vets say no but i could use some advice from someone whos had the same problem...thanks.steph


I bought 2 male rabbits who were about 6 weeks old and from the same litter. I had them both neutered but had to keep them separate as one of them kept biting the other. I was adamant that they would be friends so my husband and I kept bringing them in the house and holding them together (obviously there were instances of biting). This went on every day, for weeks, to the point that we were going to give in. We bought an indoor pen and put a wire partition in so they could see and smell each other and even feel each other through the wire. We left them in the pen all day and night. When we took them out to hold them, the one that was doing the biting started to groom the other. Since then. they both live together in their hutch outside, They share bowls, drinking bottle and bed. They play in the garden together and are inseparable. I have them in the house at the moment whilst I am typing this reply. They are both lying on the settee and have just shared a banana! I am sure male bunnies can bond if you are able to have the patience and dedication. It is hard work but well worth the effort. I am over the moon that my bunnies have bonded because they do get lonely on their own and it makes my job easier!! It's so nice to see them huddled together and happy.


----------

